# Erlenmeyer flasks



## mattymoo (9/2/14)

I'm looking at one of these to use with my soon-to-be-built DIY stir plate:

http://stationery.auspost.com.au/conical-erlenmyer-flask-2000ml.html

Looks like a good price for a Simax flask from what I can find, unless anyone has other suggestions.

My question is, are there any disadvantages for the Narrow Mouth vs Wide Mouth flasks for yeast starters? I plan on just using some foil on the top rather than a stopper/air lock.

Also...who knew that Australia Post sells lab equipment these days? Pity they can't spell the product name correctly.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/2/14)

narrow neck is a pain in the ass to spoon in your LDME when making a starter, wide mouth is easier for that but otherwise they will function the same.


----------



## JDW81 (9/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> narrow neck is a pain in the ass to spoon in your LDME when making a starter, wide mouth is easier for that but otherwise they will function the same.


Solution to this is boil your starter in a saucepan, chill in the sink and then decant. Also don't have to worry about boil overs (unless you use that fancy foam control stuff).


----------



## DoctorBob (9/2/14)

Good price, might have to get one of those and upgrade from a 2L plastic juice bottle!!


----------



## NealK (9/2/14)

Brilliant find matteus! I have been looking for a 2l one but neither G&G or KK have them.


----------



## mattymoo (9/2/14)

Sounds like a good option then. I normally do batches of starter wort in mason jars in the pressure cooker so will only be adding liquids to the flask anyway. 

Do you think I can use the same flask (2000ml) for stepping up from smallish volumes by just adding sanitised wort as the yeast grows, or do I need to have a smaller flask to begin with? I'll be starting with about 5-20ml volume of yeast slurry at a guess, not from slants.


----------



## JDW81 (9/2/14)

matteus said:


> Sounds like a good option then. I normally do batches of starter wort in mason jars in the pressure cooker so will only be adding liquids to the flask anyway.
> 
> Do you think I can use the same flask (2000ml) for stepping up from smallish volumes by just adding sanitised wort as the yeast grows, or do I need to have a smaller flask to begin with? I'll be starting with about 5-20ml volume of yeast slurry at a guess, not from slants.


You'd be better off with a smaller flask for stepping. If I reculture or step up from a small vial I usually start in my 500mL flask with between 200-300mL and step up from there (usually to 1L and the 2L).

JD.


----------



## Batz (9/2/14)

$21.50 delivered, that good enough for me, just smashed one of mine.

Batz


----------



## mattymoo (9/2/14)

JDW81 said:


> You'd be better off with a smaller flask for stepping. If I reculture or step up from a small vial I usually start in my 500mL flask with between 200-300mL and step up from there (usually to 1L and the 2L).
> 
> JD.


Thanks JDW81. Ideally I'd like to re-purpose one of these 250ml Simax "plant pots" that we already own for use as a smaller flask:





I love the idea of a laboratory-themed pot plant but these things really aren't practical without drainage holes. 

Obviously I have no idea of their previous usage so they may well have harboured horrible nasty stuff in the past. Is it possible to clean something like this enough to ensure that it's food safe? I'm guessing the answer is no...


----------



## NealK (9/2/14)

Postage stays the same if you order 2. Might be a good idea to have a spare me thinks.


----------



## Batz (9/2/14)

NealK said:


> Postage stays the same if you order 2. Might be a good idea to have a spare me thinks.



Doh!


----------



## mattymoo (9/2/14)

NealK said:


> Postage stays the same if you order 2. Might be a good idea to have a spare me thinks.


They sell autoclavable reagent bottles as well, so I picked up a couple in the same order for capturing yeast from the fermenter. Not a huge selection of sizes though.


----------



## MCHammo (9/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> narrow neck is a pain in the ass to spoon in your LDME when making a starter, wide mouth is easier for that but otherwise they will function the same.


I spoon my LDME into a 500ml measuring jug and dissolve before pouring it into my conical, making up the final volume, and boiling.


----------



## brewtas (9/2/14)

They've got a couple of stir bars on there as well.


----------



## Beerisyummy (9/2/14)

Seriously, that is bizarre. I'd never have looked to Aus post for this sort of thing. 

The 2l conical is just fine. I use a 3l narrow neck al the time and just drop LME into the boiling water. Two butter knives and a little patience works just fine.

How long before they are all sold out?


----------



## Florian (9/2/14)

matteus said:


> Thanks JDW81. Ideally I'd like to re-purpose one of these 250ml Simax "plant pots" that we already own for use as a smaller flask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always get glass to as new condition. Just clean with sodium percarbonate, pbq or whatever and boil water in it to sanitise, or autoclave or bake in the oven.


----------



## Crofty (9/2/14)

Seriously WTF Auspost!... 

I'm going have to stock up


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/2/14)

Are Simax deemed one of the 'better' brands or one of the more budget brands?


----------



## Camo6 (9/2/14)

Nice find Matteus! This was the size I've been looking for to complete the set.

@DJ, all of mine are KK cheapies and while they have bubbles and imperfections I still have all of them. Surely these couldn't be worse!


----------



## mattymoo (9/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Are Simax deemed one of the 'better' brands or one of the more budget brands?


AFAIK Simax are definitely one of the better brands, along with Schott. I would have liked to buy from a local HBS, but the products from G&G, KK etc. look to be the cheaper brands. However with glassware that may go straight onto a gas burner I have a strong preference for the higher quality stuff.

Anyone with lab experience is welcome to chime in!

BTW, I have no affiliation with any of these products or retailers.


----------



## lael (9/2/14)

Great prices! be keen to hear people's feedback on this.

Have also used the cook sod perc in the flask to clean them (up to hot, not boiling) - come up very clean!

Does it matter whether we use a large flask for a small starter? eg: 500ml in 3L or similar? I already have too much brew stuff


----------



## Rambo (9/2/14)

Cheers Matteus, bloody bargain. Picked up a couple of smaller ones too, for $5... Why not?

Maybe there was a drug shipment they intercepted.


----------



## TidalPete (9/2/14)

> Are Simax deemed one of the 'better' brands or one of the more budget brands?


Better by far than the Chinese flasks offered at cheaper prices these days, much thinner glass, much lighter & of better quality.
That's a good find alright! :super:


> Does it matter whether we use a large flask for a small starter


Depends on the amount of yeast you pitch in your starter.
Ideally you need 100ml of starter wort for every 10ml of yeast. 100ml of starter in a 2000ml Erlenmeyer would not be enough for the stir bar to work efficiently if you get my drift?
Erlenmeyer bases are slightly concave.


----------



## Batz (9/2/14)

It must be weird when something like this is posted on AHB, warehouse guys never pack an Erlenmeyer, come Monday they have a few dozen. WTF?

Batz


----------



## tones0606 (10/2/14)

I found these to be cheap as chips for 5L 
http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php?option=com_mijoshop&route=product/search&search=flask


----------



## mattymoo (10/2/14)

tones0606 said:


> I found these to be cheap as chips for 5L
> http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php?option=com_mijoshop&route=product/search&search=flask


That's very cheap for a 5L. Any idea of the brand?


----------



## jaypes (10/2/14)

I get Glacier Brand from wiltronics 2L for 16.50 +postage - narrow neck.

LDME gets put in via a funnel and is boiled on my gas burner - never had a problem (with my second one!)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/2/14)

Slightly fftopic: but I tried to boil water in a "borosilicate" reagent bottle to sterilise it for capturing yeast and it cracked at the base and leaked water all over my sink within a minute on the flame. Are they not supposed to be directly heated? Makes me paranoid when using my flasks on flame now with more volume and my puppy loving to stand next to me when doing so....


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/2/14)

JDW81 said:


> Solution to this is boil your starter in a saucepan, chill in the sink and then decant. Also don't have to worry about boil overs (unless you use that fancy foam control stuff).


If you've got a flask and a gas stove/burner why not just boil the wort in the flask itself? Saves faffing about with saucepans.

Borosilicate is designed to be used on bunsen burners and things like that so I wouldn't have thought heating it on a gas stove of whatever would cause any issues. I only use the smallest burner on mine so it doesn't annihilate the flask with flame and have never had any issues. Either it wasn't borosilicate or it was already weakened somehow and that heating tipped it over the edge.


----------



## hoppyone (10/2/14)

Great spotting Mateus, I have stocked up on a few of these


Thanks


----------



## Edak (10/2/14)

Rocker1986 said:


> If you've got a flask and a gas stove/burner why not just boil the wort in the flask itself? Saves faffing about with saucepans.
> 
> Borosilicate is designed to be used on bunsen burners and things like that so I wouldn't have thought heating it on a gas stove of whatever would cause any issues. I only use the smallest burner on mine so it doesn't annihilate the flask with flame and have never had any issues. Either it wasn't borosilicate or it was already weakened somehow and that heating tipped it over the edge.


+1 I funnel the DME into flask, add water, boil then cool in flask which is now perfectly sterilised from the heat/steam.


----------



## adryargument (10/2/14)

Edak said:


> +1 I funnel the DME into flask, add water, boil then cool in flask which is now perfectly sterilised from the heat/steam.


Be wary of boil overs and they are hot as trot to handle without a handle.

^^ confused myself with that response.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/2/14)

Look like a good deal. Considering they're from Australia Post I would have thought postage alone would be $20.


----------



## NealK (10/2/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Look like a good deal. Considering they're from Australia Post I would have thought postage alone would be $20.


They do offer insurance but I reckon if its broken there is only one company to blame!


----------



## mattymoo (14/2/14)

Stir plate completed and seems to be working well with my 250ml flask. 





Now just waiting for the 2l flask to arrive. Has anyone else received theirs yet?


----------



## NealK (14/2/14)

Ordered 2 on Sunday night and they were definitely showing as in stock. Still no sign of them.
Looks a bit shit really when you order something from the Australia Post website that is in stock and they can't deliver it in the same city within a week.


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/14)

Yeah, still no sight of mine. Almost forgot about them.


----------



## Rambo (14/2/14)

I ordered 3 sizes on Sunday, no sign of them yet.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/2/14)

No sign of mine either.something did come today will find out soon but it better not be the flasks cos the other parcel was WAY more important!!


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> No sign of mine either.something did come today will find out soon but it better not be the flasks cos the other parcel was WAY more important!!


Swedish Super-Sucker 2000?


----------



## MartinOC (14/2/14)

Not wishing to gloat or anything, but I ordered two & they arrived before lunchtime today.....


----------



## Batz (14/2/14)

NealK said:


> Ordered 2 on Sunday night and they were definitely showing as in stock. Still no sign of them.
> Looks a bit shit really when you order something from the Australia Post website that is in stock and they can't deliver it in the same city within a week.


The boys are going to pack them, after smoko, it'll have to be Monday now but.


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/14)

MartinOC said:


> Not wishing to gloat or anything, but I ordered two & they arrived before lunchtime today.....


----------



## MartinOC (14/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> hissss.jpg


OK! OK! I have two.....you wanna loan?

Sheesh! Some people just have no patience I tells ya!!


----------



## mattymoo (14/2/14)

MartinOC said:


> Not wishing to gloat or anything, but I ordered two & they arrived before lunchtime today.....


Well at least that shows that they exist and it wasn't just some weird internet scam. I was hoping to use it this weekend but will have to wait I guess. Now I just have to break the news to the yeast. They will be very disappointed.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Swedish Super-Sucker 2000?


----------



## warra48 (14/2/14)

I couldn't access the flask site from Auspost's website, only through the link in this thread.
I did wonder if it was some sort of scam, but if some of you say you have received your goods, I guess it's all OK.


----------



## NealK (17/2/14)

Mine arrived today by courier.


----------



## Camo6 (17/2/14)

Still waiting.


----------



## Batz (17/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Still waiting.


Me too


----------



## Rambo (17/2/14)

Me too, ordered some sample tubes from Proscitec and a stir plate from Digital Homebrew 3 days after ordering this and both of them beat Auspost at their own game. 

Time to privatise I think.


----------



## MartinOC (17/2/14)

The despatch address for mine (did I mention they're already delivered?  ) was Mitcham. As previously pointed-out, it could be that they've been inundated with orders from AHB'ers & ran out of stock.

If you'd like, I can dig-out the delivery docket so you can follow it up directly from the supplier?


----------



## Rambo (17/2/14)

Or get rid of unions... I can't quite remember.


----------



## Rambo (17/2/14)

Yeah, I'd say they ran out of stock... I'll email them tomorrow if they don't arrive. Cheers MartinOC.


----------



## NealK (17/2/14)

Ordered from Auspost. Sent by Officemax via TNT couriers.


----------



## Camo6 (17/2/14)

Buggers haven't charged my credit card yet so they must be out. Will also be sending an email tomorrow.


----------



## Rambo (17/2/14)

I just tried to send an email, it bounced back.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/2/14)

Damn, haven't got mine either.


----------



## mattymoo (18/2/14)

They haven't charged my CC yet either so probably out of stock. Haha. Should have waited til I got mine before telling all of you b*ggers about them!

Is that ironic or just very annoying? Someone should probably contact Alanis to check.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/14)

Very annoying.

Used to love her songs... did I say that out loud?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/14)

You know what's *even* more annoying that admitting on a beer brewing forum you used to listen to Alanis? Checking back in your emails from 7 days ago when I received a response from Aus Post about my request to add some more items (measuring cylinders) to my order that the "*order has progressed too far in our system to change anything"* only to have not received the item yet.

How far through the system does it *need* to go before it has been posted. This is becoming more epic than the hobbits on their way to Mordor.


----------



## mattymoo (18/2/14)

And after all of that, mine arrived just a few minutes ago. :super:

Still haven't seen any charges come up on my card but they might take or day or two to come through.


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

Booh yeah!!! Fingers crossed then.


----------



## professional_drunk (18/2/14)

After missed delivery got mine just now. Delivered by courier company. Would have thought if they partnered with auspost that it would also be sent by auspost.


----------



## booargy (18/2/14)

matteus said:


> They haven't charged my CC yet either so probably out of stock. Haha. Should have waited til I got mine before telling all of you b*ggers about them!
> 
> Is that ironic or just very annoying? Someone should probably contact Alanis to check.


that will learn ya


----------



## wynnum1 (18/2/14)

If you look at some of there items Aus Post does not carry these dangerous items .


----------



## hoppyone (18/2/14)

Mine turned up this morning, delivered by Aus post.


----------



## Yob (18/2/14)

bastards couldnt deliver my glassware intact... "They are not fragile carriers" then start shipping their own glass.... fuckers...

Im tempted to get a half dozen, jump all over them and demand my money back just for the shear joy of it.


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

Not until I get mine FFS!


----------



## Yob (18/2/14)

I cant wont _*actually*_ do it on principle, but I do wish I had a lower set of ethics that would let me do so.. Its a great price and only marginally cheaper where I get mine, I do need a new 500ml one too after giving it a very thorough cleaning and then knocking it off the sink. 

 <_< 

someone take a photo of how they package them?


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

Where do you get yours Yob? All of mine are KK jobbies but they don't stock the 2l. I've been meaning to get along to Science Supply(?) in Nunawading and wouldn't be surprised if this is where the 2l ones were sourced.


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

Yob said:


> someone take a photo of how they package them?


'Didn't think to do that after they arrived in only two days from ordering... 

My two were in a box about 40cm cube, individually wrapped in newspaper, then packed in the box with more newspaper, polystyrene bits, a couple of those air-bag thingies & bubblewrap.


----------



## Yob (18/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Where do you get yours Yob? All of mine are KK jobbies but they don't stock the 2l. I've been meaning to get along to Science Supply(?) in Nunawading and wouldn't be surprised if this is where the 2l ones were sourced.


there is a joint in Mitcham that I can get them from... might give them an email actually.


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

Oops! I completely forgot that I still have them in their box. I had to remove some of the packaging so you can see inside.

The mob they came from were:

Science Supply
10 Redland Drive
Mitcham Vic 3132

Ph. 03 9386 4730

Did I forget to mention the fantastic two-day turnaround?? h34r:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Where do you get yours Yob? All of mine are KK jobbies but they don't stock the 2l. I've been meaning to get along to Science Supply(?) in Nunawading and wouldn't be surprised if this is where the 2l ones were sourced.


Science supply are good I got my 2L one from them via fleabay. I've made one infected starter in it though h34r:


----------



## menoetes (18/2/14)

Ordered mine today, now to build my stirring plate and hopefully get it all together & ready before my next big brew day. It's Aus Post, it shouldn't be too long...


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/14)

Mine were sitting on the doorstep waiting for me. I love it when couriers leave packages without prompting. And if they're coming from SSA I can't imagine they'll run out of stock too quickly. For those still waiting RDWAHAHB.

And sorry Martin, I'll try and reverse the hit until then just lay low.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/14)

Had a card left from science supply. So yay!


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

> And sorry Martin, I'll try and reverse the hit until then just lay low.


Bugger! I've been seeking daily shelter in the nearest culvert just in case!!


----------



## warra48 (20/2/14)

Had my 2000 ml and 500 ml flasks delivered to my door this morning.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/2/14)

Mine delivered today also, box ain't looking too good but can't hear any loose glass inside. Will need to take home next week from work box is WAY bigger than I thought so can't take on train :S


----------



## Batz (20/2/14)

Mine was waiting for me at the post office this morning. Well packed and all intact, interestingly the narrow neck is the same size as my other
erlenmeyers that I thought where wide neck.


----------



## fletcher (20/2/14)

do you have to order from their site or are they available over the counter?


----------



## Batz (20/2/14)

fletcher said:


> do you have to order from their site or are they available over the counter?


From the site.


----------



## Parks (20/2/14)

Just ordered a 250ml, 500ml and 1000ml to compliment the 2 and 5L jobbies. Got a few alcohol thermometers while I was going.

Great prices.

I nearly got a separating funnel for yeast washing but not sure I want the feds coming round just yet h34r: :lol:


----------



## Batz (20/2/14)

Parks said:


> Just ordered a 250ml, 500ml and 1000ml to compliment the 2 and 5L jobbies. Got a few alcohol thermometers while I was going.
> 
> Great prices.
> 
> I nearly got a separating funnel for yeast washing but not sure I want the feds coming round just yet h34r: :lol:


Where were they?


----------



## Parks (20/2/14)

I guess most of the feds are in Canberra but there are probably some up here 

Separating funnels:
http://stationery.auspost.com.au/separating-funnel-100ml.html
http://stationery.auspost.com.au/separating-funnel-250ml.html

Thermometers:
http://stationery.auspost.com.au/immersion-thermometer-red-spirit-filled-10-to-110c.html
http://stationery.auspost.com.au/immersion-thermometer-red-spirit-filled-10-to-50c.html


----------



## SNippets01 (20/2/14)

Batz said:


> Where were they?


If you go here: 

http://stationery.auspost.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=Conical+%28Erlenmyer%29+Flask 

That shows all types of Erlenmyer flasks. 

But if you are interested in other gear, if you navigate on the left side -> Education Supplies -> Science -> Lab Glassware

There are beakers and other bits you may find useful, plus in other categories perhaps too.


----------



## iralosavic (21/2/14)

Good old Australia post shop haha You guys know you can get really cheap laboratory glassware on ebay from china? Shipping prices comparable to local shipping or free if orders exceed $100-150 depending on the store.


----------



## fletcher (21/2/14)

iralosavic said:


> Good old Australia post shop haha You guys know you can get really cheap laboratory glassware on ebay from china? Shipping prices comparable to local shipping or free if orders exceed $100-150 depending on the store.


yes. i just don't like waiting 3+ weeks for delivery


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/2/14)

Interesting they have lab glass still heads on there, you normally have to sign a stat dec to purchase these from other suppliers.

http://stationery.auspost.com.au/plain-still-head-plain-19-26.html


----------



## booargy (21/2/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Interesting they have lab glass still heads on there, you normally have to sign a stat dec to purchase these from other suppliers.
> 
> http://stationery.auspost.com.au/plain-still-head-plain-19-26.html


ssshh


----------



## Weizguy (26/2/14)

I ordered last Wednesday and my order arrived today. 4 flasks of various sizes. Yeast cultures made easier.

Time for a stirry plate soon...

*Edit: order was cocked up mightily, and I now have 10 sets of nested plastic beakers, and no flasks in sight.*

*RETURN!*

Phone call placed, and awaiting investigation and callback...


----------



## Florian (26/2/14)

I can not believe that none of you has acctually posted a photo of the flasks yet. 

What's wrong with you guys??? Seriously!


----------



## Camo6 (26/2/14)

I'll try tonight. Actually think these are of lower quality than my KK's. The lips are a lot thinner and uneven from the casting process. Couldn't see any bubbles in the glass though.


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

Got a phone call from the helpdesk on Thursday arvo, stating that my order has been dispatched and will arrive Friday or Monday and the incorrect items will be collected at that time.

Obviously didn't happen on Friday.

I may have photos tomorrow..


----------



## Camo6 (2/3/14)

That reminds me. Here's my 2 new additions to the family. Squeezed in nicely between the 1's and the 3l.






A close up of the lip as compared to a KK jobbie on the left.


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/14)

http://stationery.auspost.com.au/education-supplies/science/chemistry/chemical-supplies-ethanol-absolute-lr-500ml.html


----------



## Donske (3/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> http://stationery.auspost.com.au/education-supplies/science/chemistry/chemical-supplies-ethanol-absolute-lr-500ml.html


I'm not 100% sure on this but I don't think absolute is the same as undenatured as far as lab grade ethanol goes, pretty sure it's not something you want to drink.


----------



## OzPaleAle (3/3/14)

I think your correct, I believe to get the last 5odd% the water is absorbed chemically, they certainly have a serious list of chemicals on there, seems permit is required for most luckily.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> http://stationery.auspost.com.au/education-supplies/science/chemistry/chemical-supplies-ethanol-absolute-lr-500ml.html


Permit required.

OK for cleaning and flame sterilizing. From my Uni days, I recall that you can only distill to 95% alcohol (190 proof) and to get more pure alcohol, you have to resort to some really toxic chemicals to remove th other 5% water.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

My order has arrived. Yet to open it, as we have a policy that external mail is opened in an enclosed room (government policy - Public service agency) due to possible contamination (Anthrax, other white powders etc).

We already had one scare here and the office was closed for 3 hours while the Fire Brigade did the Hazchem things and several people were hosed out (maybe hosed down)


----------



## davedoran (3/3/14)

ordered 500ml, 1 L and 2 L.

Next I just need a stir plate.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

dave doran said:


> ordered 500ml, 1 L and 2 L.
> 
> Next I just need a stir plate.


+1 Dave. My order was a 500, 1L and 2 X 2L. Stirplate is on my birthday/ wishlist.

Edit: Box size was 300 X 320 X 500 mm


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (3/3/14)

Hey Dave good to meet you yesterday happy brewing. 
My two 2 Lt flasks came on Friday. 
Very happy with them. I got the incorrect stirbar tho (my fault) wanted a larger one got one 1/2 the size I was expecting. But it should work great in a longneck bottle lol. 


This link was a great find so thanks Matteus. 
Already hard at work.


----------



## davedoran (3/3/14)

Cheers Scooby,

Les saw this yesterday. Looks good to me.

http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/digital-stirplate-v3


----------



## mattymoo (3/3/14)

dave doran said:


> Cheers Scooby,
> 
> Les saw this yesterday. Looks good to me.
> 
> http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/digital-stirplate-v3


That's where I got my stir bar from. But I've already lost the bloody thing and now need to buy another one!


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (3/3/14)

Yep that's the device I got. Dave. Hard to fault it. Btw get two stirbars lol you will need them.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Yep that's the device I got. Dave. Hard to fault it. Btw get two stirbars lol you will need them.


Now comes with 2 stir-bars. From the web page linked above:

*[SIZE=small]Package Contents:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]1 x Digital Stir Plate[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]2 x 30mm PTFE Coated, AlNiCo Magnetic Stirbars[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]1 x Australian or American 12v Power Adapter[/SIZE]


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

It's pretty but I made mine with a computer fan (reclaimed from a stuffed PC), a computer fan speed controller (about 4 bucks on ebay), 2 magnets, a tupperware box and a power supply from a crappy old ozito drill. Admittedly it doesn't do much to impress the ladies but for a total cost of about $10 you could use the rest of your cash to buy a sack of grain.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/3/14)

+1 for digital homebrew v3

I costed up buying all the bits for a DIY and it came to about $35-40 if you had to buy everything, not including the stir bars!!! So for once in my life I went the easy route and bought a ready-made kit, very happy with that decision!


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (3/3/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> +1 for digital homebrew v3
> 
> I costed up buying all the bits for a DIY and it came to about $35-40 if you had to buy everything, not including the stir bars!!! So for once in my life I went the easy route and bought a ready-made kit, very happy with that decision!


best piece of kit in the my bakery .


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

Stir bars seem to be the most expensive part for me, mainly because I keep forgetting about them and tipping them down the sink when I'm cleaning my flasks. Think I'm on number 4 now.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

ro55c0 said:


> Stir bars seem to be the most expensive part for me, mainly because I keep forgetting about them and tipping them down the sink when I'm cleaning my flasks. Think I'm on number 4 now.


sink strainer? Very cheap. I can prob give you one, if interested?


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (3/3/14)

Mate not sure if you tried already,but look in the S bend of your sink. I've fished mine out twice. Once was after a week.


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

Got them, just dont always remember to put them in. It wouldn't be brewing if I didn't stuff up half the time


----------



## r055c0 (3/3/14)

Yeah thanks Scooby, checked that, no joy. It's a good excuse to go to the homebrew shop anyway.


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Got a phone call from the helpdesk on Thursday arvo, stating that my order has been dispatched and will arrive Friday or Monday and the incorrect items will be collected at that time.
> 
> Obviously didn't happen on Friday.
> 
> I may have photos tomorrow..


Couple of reasonable phone cam pics - to show the vessels, packaging and lip thickness/ top view





Some of the packing newspapers were from 1990. 19-freaking -90!


----------



## davedoran (4/3/14)

good articles?

1990 the year we went ballistic in Ireland cause we reached the 1/4 finals of the world cup. Then Toto Scillaci came along and broke our hearts.


----------



## warra48 (4/3/14)

We're moving house, and we're using all old newspapers etc we can to do our packing.

Came across the Times from 1999 kept as a memento of mrs warra's and my trip to UK and Netherlands at that time.

Wow, that was a lot of fun, me 3 weeks after major wrist reconstruction surgery, still in a cast. 

How did I do the wrist damage? On the golf course on the 1st tee. Slipped and fell down a wet slope. Meanwhile, bone graft, plate, and 11 screws later, it was back together.


----------



## Camo6 (4/3/14)

My wife got stung by a bee playing golf. I had to rush her to hospital. When the doctor asked where she was stung I said between the first and second hole.
"Her stance is too wide." he said.


----------



## pk.sax (4/3/14)

Ur definitely getting used for that one!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/5/14)

Looks like they've pulled all glassware from the site except for one small acid bottle... damn it!


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/14)

Dirty shame. Was hoping to go back for more


----------



## lukiferj (6/5/14)

Bummer.I was just about to purchase a few. Anyone know of another cheapish provider?


----------



## Camo6 (6/5/14)

If you want cheapies Kegking have 1l, 3l and 5l for bargain prices. Quality is ok. A few tiny air bubbles but I still have all my originals and heat them on a butane stove straight into cold water.
I see Full pint have some quality German ones now. Haven't got one but hey they're German therefore must be awesome (some affiliation due to heritage).


----------



## Spiesy (6/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> If you want cheapies Kegking have 1l, 3l and 5l for bargain prices. Quality is ok. A few tiny air bubbles but I still have all my originals and heat them on a butane stove straight into cold water.
> I see Full pint have some quality German ones now. Haven't got one but hey they're German therefore must be awesome (some affiliation due to heritage).


Cheers Camo, yeah we're stocking Schott Duran (GER) flasks. 500ml, 1 Litre, 2 Litre, 3 Litre and 5 Litre. 
More products to arrive later this week.


----------



## Yob (20/5/14)

just got a few replacements and additions today as I seem to be doing loads of yeast stuff lately..

now, Im going to need a lab coat


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/5/14)

Where'd those wide mouths come from they look perfect for adding dme without a sticky awful mess!


----------



## Yob (20/5/14)

There are a few options locally, thinking bulk buy for Melbourne lads, think I can get 3 and 5 liter ones as well


----------



## SimoB (20/5/14)

Just bought my first flask today. Got the starter going now. Brew tomorrow. Excited !

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edak (23/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Where'd those wide mouths come from they look perfect for adding dme without a sticky awful mess!


 is there any rule to state that you have to put the DME in after the water or after it starts boiling? I was having the sticky mess and decided to start putting in while the water was cold, no sticky mess! Never looked back after that...


----------



## Yob (23/5/14)

Always cold water added to the dme, agree 

I think he's referring to getting the dme in there But there is no reason why it can't be added to a jug and then made Liquefied then added to the flask. Alternatively only cut a corner off the bag big enough to fit in the flask, no mess and easy to weigh directly in the flask


----------



## booargy (23/5/14)

boil malt in saucepan water in flask reduces risk of boil over in the flask.


----------



## Yob (23/5/14)

if you have the malt diluted in say 200ml of cold water and add 1.7 liters of boiling water from the kettle, (added to the kettle from one of many 3lt milk bottles of sterile water) it only takes a few minutes to get to boil on the stove, just enough time to add the yeast nutrient and pack up the scales..

haven't had a boil over since I started to do it like this. which is keeping SWMBO (as a term of endearment Shaun) a bit happier about me constantly doing yeast stuff in the kitchen.. sticky stovetops they do not like


----------



## seamad (23/5/14)

use antifoam then you don't need to clean saucepan or stove top


----------



## stux (24/5/14)

Fermcap has kept me out of trouble too


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/5/14)

Whats the antifoam made of?


----------



## Weizguy (26/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Whats the antifoam made of?


Hop oil/resins. I use a couple of drops from a syringe that I bought at my LHBS. Just sit the syringe in a cup of boiled water first, to melt the hop resin.

Not effective if you start the boil and then add yeast nutrient. Stored in the memory bank now.


----------



## stux (26/5/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Whats the antifoam made of?


Dimethylpolysiloxane, a form of silicon, aka dimethicone

_Fermcap S
Is a unique emulsion of an extremely effective surface active agent Dimethylpolysiloxane which prevents foam formation by reducing surface tension. It is used to control foam in kettle and during fermentation. It is completely removed from the beer after fermentation by the yeast and filtration. As a result of preserving hydrophobic beer proteins in solution it actually improves beer foam retention in the finished beer.
25 kg/55 pounds_

MSDS: http://www.williamsbrewing.com/assets/pdfs/A12.pdf


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/5/14)

Hmm, don't like the sound of adding that into my beer given I don't filter and probably won't ever.

Hop oil/resin version sounds more natural, although don't quite understand the comment about yeast nutrient, if you add it in with the LDME before it boils is the antifoam still useful? What about an old coopers dry yeast sachet adding a pinch of that into the boil, any impact? I'd love to be able to boild a 2L starter in my 2 L flasks, at the moment even doing 1L in them is hairy and messy.


----------



## Beerisyummy (26/5/14)

Why don't you just use a pot with the flask? Place the flask in a pot with some water in it and apply heat. Set and forget to a certain extent.
You can also throw in some salt to increase the boil temp as is done with pasta.


----------



## Parks (26/5/14)

Beerisyummy said:


> Why don't you just use a pot with the flask? Place the flask in a pot with some water in it and apply heat. Set and forget to a certain extent.
> You can also throw in some salt to increase the boil temp as is done with pasta.


It would never get a proper boil I don't think. You think how long it takes to get water/wort to the boil when direct heat of up to 450 deg C from the hotplate is applied. You are limiting the direct heat to the normal boil temp of wort at most with your salt addition.

My 2c anyway.


----------



## Beerisyummy (26/5/14)

Parks said:


> It would never get a proper boil I don't think. You think how long it takes to get water/wort to the boil when direct heat of up to 450 deg C from the hotplate is applied. You are limiting the direct heat to the normal boil temp of wort at most with your salt addition.
> 
> My 2c anyway.


I guess that a proper boil is not actually needed in this case. It's just for nuking any nasties that might be in the water right?
If you're using extract for a starter, I see no point in a rolling boil. High temps over time are what you want IMO.


----------



## Parks (26/5/14)

Sure, but I still think it'll take ages to get above 80 deg C (not tested, just my assumption).


----------



## Beerisyummy (26/5/14)

Not really. I used to boil my 3L flask on the gas stove, but lately I've been without. In the meantime I've been heating the flask in my HX pot.

You just lift it out now and then and give it a swirl, or leave it in for longer. It gets up above 90c pretty quickly.

It's not perfectly sterile, but it's a good way to stop boil overs.


----------

